# HYGETROPIN



## rocky.b (Jun 20, 2009)

HELLO

what do you think about hygetropin?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

love it mate, been on for almost 2 years.


----------



## rocky.b (Jun 20, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> love it mate, been on for almost 2 years.


what did you use??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> love it mate, been on for almost 2 years.


what dose mate?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> what dose mate?


8iu a day at the moment.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> 8iu a day at the moment.


do you find this keeps you lean, I know you eat very well and alot of clean food anyway?

also i know your young do you still feel you get alot out of GH


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

it plays its part mate yeh, i feel since upping the dose i have more energy, stanima but it also makes your bones denser, immune system strengthens and just greater endurance which every bodybuilder wants/needs, obviously it plays its part in shedding fat and muscle growth etc... has too many benefits too go through mate.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hyget I love it took me ages to get my dosages up to 6ius waking up with closed hands and cramps lol

I felt so good on it 2 I mean like I was injecting ees after the first month


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Destiny1 said:


> Hyget I love it took me ages to get my dosages up to 6ius waking up with closed hands and cramps lol
> 
> I felt so good on it 2 I mean like I was injecting ees after the first month


i never felt any benefits until month 4-5 and i worked up too 6iu by then.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I probably just more sensitive to it mate or different batch slightly different strength


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was doing 3 iu morning and 2 iu before bed after first week I at to drop down to just 3 iu in the morning after a month I had it up to 3 and 2 again tryed upping loads during second month but could not handle the cramps and muscle pumps in gym so just stuck with the 5 aday


----------



## rocky.b (Jun 20, 2009)

Pscarb....what is the real website of hygetropin,please??

thanks


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

rocky.b said:


> Pscarb....what is the real website of hygetropin,please??
> 
> thanks


hes not going to tell you where to buy your hgh from mate.

besides theres two types, personaly i like dr lins hyge best and its my non pharma hgh of choice


----------



## rocky.b (Jun 20, 2009)

what is the dr lin gh(website')?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rocky.b said:


> what is the dr lin gh(website')?


you cannot ask for a source for GH it is against the rules of the forum ask again and you will be banned


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Funnily enough I got these today you reakon they look good to go lads and @Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they look fine from these pictures mate


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Funnily enough I got these today you reakon they look good to go lads and @Pscarb


That got me excited, need to get some soon lol


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hyge is prob the best and safest gh to get IMO think most gh suppliers are switching/sticking to the 100iu kits now for some reason? I not sure how good gh is. Is it really worth the money? You could gain 2x more muscle and fat loss on a simple aas cut than you would on 6months of gh??????


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

This is true mate but I always find that running hyge makes the aas you run work better.thus I can lower the dose of aas to still get great results.i run 4iu on training days....so four days a week.seems to keep me lean and helps with the joints and general well being.i do this all year round.the cost isn't as much as folk think either.£17 a week for me,obviously depends on how much you pay for it.


----------



## mottymc04 (Sep 24, 2007)

am thinking about getting on this been offered it a good price is there fake stuff going about because it seamed a bit to cheap ??


----------

